
React Native 0.60 - reimertz
https://facebook.github.io/react-native/blog/
======
matchbok
I just really can't see RN gaining much traction outside of experimental/small
apps. You very much still need experienced mobile devs to debug the multitude
of Java/kotlin/XCode/Android issues that come up because of how fragile the
entire workflow is. Running a business on that is non-starter.

~~~
teamski
The Discord devs use RN and their app is anything but experimental or small.
And there are by far not the only one (Skype, Instagram, Wix, UberEats, Tesla,
Baidu, Salesforce).

Native devs don’t like RN because the mobile dev supply gets bigger which
hurts their market value. That’s the real reason of your post, spreading FUD.

RN has its limitations but for 80% of apps it’s absolutely fine.

~~~
la_fayette
I am quite sure uber eats is not using RN anymore (evidence here:
[https://www.appbrain.com/app/uber-eats:-local-food-
delivery/...](https://www.appbrain.com/app/uber-eats:-local-food-
delivery/com.ubercab.eats)). There are many examples of companies abandoning
RN, e.g. udacity, airbnb...

~~~
teamski
But the vast majority stays with RN.

~~~
cutler
Exactly. It's the same with Rails.

~~~
usbseeker
I love rails.

------
halfmatthalfcat
I tried Nativescript, React Native and Ionic. I've had previous experience
with both React and Angular. I found Ionic to have the most enjoyable and
cogent end-to-end experience amongst the three.

Interopt with Nativescript and other libs was hard, React Native didn't
support Typescript as a first-class citizen (which as a prereq of mine) and
the developer tooling wasn't as mature as the Ionic/Cordova/Angular cli(s)
were.

A lot of noise around Flutter but haven't given it a try yet, but I'm weary
because of defining views-as-code rather then a flavor of JSX/Angular
Templates.

~~~
yesimahuman
(Ionic co-founder here) glad you're enjoying Ionic, we're working on a ton of
stuff to improve it even more right now. Have you tried Capacitor yet, our
Cordova alternative?

~~~
lwansbrough
Sounds interesting. We’re looking into Cordova right now. Do you have a page
which explains the benefits of this vs. Cordova?

~~~
yesimahuman
Yep lots more info here:
[https://capacitor.ionicframework.com/docs/cordova](https://capacitor.ionicframework.com/docs/cordova)

Also see some past blog posts with more:
[https://ionicframework.com/blog/announcing-
capacitor-1-0/](https://ionicframework.com/blog/announcing-capacitor-1-0/)

------
ausjke
[https://www.npmtrends.com/ionic-vs-quasar-framework-vs-
react...](https://www.npmtrends.com/ionic-vs-quasar-framework-vs-react-native)
at the moment react-native remains way ahead of ionic and quasar alternatives.

in real ionic is mainly about Angular while Quasar is mainly about Vue, so
React Native must be mainly about React, which happens to be the largest
framework comparing to Angular and Vue these days.

~~~
jsjohnst
Assuming you are someone who thinks “number of downloads” is a proxy metric
for “quality” or “developer experience” or “production ready”, maybe.

~~~
k__
This isn't some Oracle or SAP product your boss bought and forced you to use
it...

~~~
jsjohnst
Downloads != actually using in “production”

Not discrediting RN, just calling out that the number of downloads is a
terrible proxy metric for quality.

------
pritambarhate
So looks like upgrading existing apps to RN 0.60 is going to be pain! Same old
RN story. So many backwards incompatible changes.

------
beardedman
Still a few bugs to iron out (esp. with React Native Maps) - but good work to
the team on this one. The autolinking is a game changer. Also looking forward
to giving Hermes a spin!

------
blumomo
Past discussions:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20344705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20344705)
\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20360060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20360060)

~~~
futureastronaut
Second one has no comments, not much of a discussion.

~~~
blumomo
Well seen! I should have said "past posts" instead

~~~
hombre_fatal
Though what's the point of linking past posts if they have no discussion? It's
not like anyone would want to post in a dead submission.

~~~
blumomo
To demonstrate that the same story has been ashtray posted another 2 times
within a span of roughly a week. It has little value to repost it a 3rd time
again.

Edit: interestingly, the most recent re-post did gain some traction this time!

